# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] configurer IIS (7.5) pour telecharger un fichier en format .notebook

## aspkiddy

Bonjour,

J'ai voudrais savoir comment je peux configurer IIS (7.5) pour telecharger un fichier en format .notebook  partir de mon site ? ::oops:: 

je tape dans mon navigateur 
file:///c:/racine_de_site/fichier_telecharger/toto.jpg 
et l'image s'affiche dans le navigateur ::): 

Je tape cette fois-ci dans mon navigateur*: 
file:///c:/racine_de_site/fichier_telecharger/toto.notebook
a marche !!!!!!!!!!! ::): 


par contre, 
dans mes navigateurs (sous Firefox et Chrome)*:
je tape le lien suivant*: 
http://127.0.0.10/fichier_telecharger/toto.jpg
l'image s'affiche dans le navigateur ::): 

je tape le lien suivant*: 
http://127.0.0.10/fichier_telecharger/toto.notebook
 ::oops::  ::cry:: 
404 - Fichier ou rpertoire introuvable.
La ressource que vous recherchez a peut-tre t supprime ou renomme, ou est temporairement indisponible.Donc il faut quelque chose  configurer dans IIS ?

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Si tu utilises http il faut que le fichier est une extension connue pour utiliser l'insertion d'objet en ftp pas besoin.

----------


## aspkiddy

Merci pour les informations, mais je suis encore plus perdu... ::oops:: 
Alors comment peux-je faire un lien avec FTP ?

puisque cela ne marche pas (comme tu dis puisque c'est en HTTP)

<a href="/fichier_telecharger/toto.notebook" target="_blank"> Tlcharger le fichier .notebook</a> ?

----------


## JML19

> Merci pour les informations, mais je suis encore plus perdu...
> Alors comment peux-je faire un lien avec FTP ?
> 
> puisque cela ne marche pas (comme tu dis puisque c'est en HTTP)
> 
> <a href="/fichier_telecharger/toto.notebook" target="_blank"> Tlcharger le fichier .notebook</a> ?


Je ne peux pas te dire la programmation, mais il faut crer un lien dans le paramtrage de IIS pour ton type de fichier.

De faon  ce que celui ci soit connu par le navigateur.

Je pense que tu dois aussi pouvoir le faire  partir du navigateur - Menu outils - Options Internet dans l'onglet Programme - dfinir les programmes Associer un type de fichier ou un protocole  un programme pour IE pour les autres il faut chercher.

Peut tre possible avec un client FTP comme FTP Expert par exemple.

----------


## aspkiddy

Je n'ai pas trouv la solution... ::(: 

J'ai ajout aussi le code dans web.config avec la configuration de IIS :


```

```

Mais cela ne rgle pas mon problme ::oops::

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Tu donnes l'extension du fichier mais pas l'application qui l'utilise.

----------


## aspkiddy

> Bonjour
> 
> Tu donnes l'extension du fichier mais pas l'application qui l'utilise.


a marche...

J'ai supprim le code et j'ai configur IIS  de localhost au lieu de mon site (127.0.0.10) :

Dans IIS

J'ai ajout l'extension et l'utilisation comme tu dis : 
Extension du nom de fichier :  .notebook 
Type MIME : application/x-smarttech-notebook

Tout va bien...

----------

